# NEED PLANS FOR RABBIT BOXES



## mikelogg (Feb 4, 2007)

GUYS,I HAVE GOTTEN A COUPLE PIECES OF RUFF CUT 1 BY6 AND 1 BY 8 LUMBER AND WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A COUPLE RABBIT BOXES.ANY ADVISE ON SIZE,TRIGGER,ECT WOULD BE APPRICATED...THANKS,MIKE.


----------



## short stop (Feb 4, 2007)

I makeum  24 '' long  so you can reach down in there and grab the bunnie . Alonger box  makes it  to hard to grab him in the bottom --unless you got  extra long arms .   I make the trigger   about an inch off the bottom of the floor  -- trigger height outside the box  is whatever you want it to be . Be sure to put a nail  stickin up about a 1/4 in in the very front  bottom   so  the rabbit dont lift the  door up.
  It aint rocket science  ---its just  frying rabbits .   
  Ive had this box  about  8 yrs  now --yeah its  caught its fair share . After season  put them in a barn   or under ashed and they will last  forever


----------



## N GA beagler (Feb 4, 2007)

*rabbit box*

Heres  instruction on how to build a rabbit trap, out of a 10ft 1 x 8 hope you can read it


----------



## mikelogg (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO GUYS.


----------



## daisy (Mar 2, 2007)

N GA beagler said:


> Heres  instruction on how to build a rabbit trap, out of a 10ft 1 x 8 hope you can read it



Here's the URL
http://mdc.mo.gov/documents/nathis/woodwork/ww10.pdf


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 2, 2007)

Shortstop:  Just out of curiosity, why do you place your "lid" that far back from the front of the box?  I thought I knew all there was to the science of building rabbit boxes, but perhaps I am missing something.

My first construction project as a lad was to build a rabbit box.  My tools, a dull rusty hand saw, second hand nails which I had straightened, well used lumber, A brace and bit, and a piece of string.  Put this all together and it became a work of art (at least to me).

I also provided for my "lid" to fit into the front of the box.  I had no special reason for doing so except that was per instruction from my Dad.

Would be interested in knowing why you placed the lid that far back from the front.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys,
This brings back great memories as a kid in North Carolina.  I used to catch more rabbits.  Grandma used to love me bringing them up to the house.

I may have to build some!!

MB


----------



## Nga. (Mar 2, 2007)

Best 2 I ever built was out of a hollow log. About 24" long used a chain saw to make the slot for the door. used wire for the back. caught several rabbits with them 2 boxes.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 16, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~New Type Box~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

That is the old type, I built them this way for 40 years, and to day there is a better  style. Due to Rabbit season being over the 29th.  I have too many pups to be training and old hounds that need to be gun over, I will have to take a photo, try to get it today and just let you all see the latest thing our, home made, and works much better. A coyote can't get you rabbit out of this one!
I catch about a 100 every year and take them up, only problem with this one, people will steal them, I have several , just wak off each season??

Later my Friends, 

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`~~>


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 16, 2008)

I made um when I was a kid,  caught alot of rabbits and a lot of opossums.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 16, 2008)

Vernon Holt said:


> Shortstop:  Just out of curiosity, why do you place your "lid" that far back from the front of the box?  I thought I knew all there was to the science of building rabbit boxes, but perhaps I am missing something.
> 
> duh, the rabbit needs a front porch on his house


----------



## short stop (Jan 16, 2008)

Vernon  , sorry  about my lack of commitment  to follow up on a  post    ummm    3-2-07 

    anyway   to answer the ?  nearly 10 months later 
--- I  dunno    I ve always   made 'um that way  and   they always work  , that same box  in  the pic from 07 has caught   6    rabbits this yr already  .
 seems when I usta build them when I was a ''runt ''  with the lid close to the front  I recall  I  had rabbits  push my door  out  over the  front  edge . When I set my door back   a few inches more  I never had any  get out  .


----------



## joedog (Jan 16, 2008)

DR, are you refering to the pyrimid rabbit trap? If so I've got 2 of them. I've not set them yet, but everyone that uses them says they will catch rabbits year round. As you know the box trap works best when it's cold weather. Hope to set them soon to see how they work. Just to busy working and running dogs right now.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 17, 2008)

*See Rabbit Boxies posted by Jody Hawk~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I ask a hunting buddy, to post a photo of my New Design rabbit box, and he did in fact put a photo, on yesterday, but didn't know which, post to put the photo?

You will see the Box, on the post that was started by Jody Hawk, a few days ago. Sorry I didn't make myself clear, as to the Post.

I do like this type better, as I was experancing some problems with coyotes, over here, in my neck of the woods. If you didn't go them  real early and left a rabbit in the box, all day, sometimes a yote, would turn  it over and get the rabbit our, as the old type, lid will be easy to remove.  This type has a hinge screwed on the box and a piece of spring steel, at the bottom to latch the lid, when it closes, never had any problems with this type, they may be turned over and drug off, but the rabbit always inside the box, when I got to them on the afternoon. 

Sometime we have to be smarter than a Brick!!

DR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------

